# Kayak Checklist



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

HOw many of you have a pre trip checklist?

I've forgotten paddles before. Almost forgot the seats.

So how many have a list of things, like seats, paddles, milk crate, ect that we use.

Post them up if you have one.

Fisherkid:fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

go buy yourself a plastic bins at wally world and put all the kayak needed equipment in there. I forget stuff when I need to start grabbing bunch of stuff. Its much easier to grab a big plastic bin that has all the stuff I need.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> go buy yourself a plastic bins at wally world and put all the kayak needed equipment in there. I forget stuff when I need to start grabbing bunch of stuff. Its much easier to grab a big plastic bin that has all the stuff I need.


Yep, that's what I do. All the crap in one place.

Rinse it off, and in the tub.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont have a luxry of a place to store a bucket on my yak, but i do think that a checklist might be a good thing
im going to make one 2night n c if i can get it laminated so i can reuse it
things on my check list would b

-PADDLE+lleash
-rod holder
-tackle boxs
-bait bucket
-gps
-fish finder
-RODS
-flash light(i like to stay out too late)
-floating pliers
-ANCHOR
-camera
-whistle
-LIFEJACKET
-Gore-Tex
probally alot more too but heres my start
the stuff in all caps is stuff i forget n have to load back up to go back and get


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't have a yak .... yet  but this is an interesting thread opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I like to carry as little extra crap as possible. I plan the trip the night before and pack only what I plan on using which usually changes from one trip to the next.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Yakhunter said:


> I like to carry as little extra crap as possible.


Ditto. I used to bring way too much stuff that i never used, narrowed it down real quick. It also depends on the time of year and what i'm going after and how long i'll be out.

Keepin most of your gear in one place definitely helps. I keep most of my stuff in a storage closet, so it's easy to look in there and run through the mental checklist every time i go. Most of my kayak-specific gear stays in the milk crate, though i often have to transport tackle back n forth between the mother tackle bag for fishin on the boat. PFD and whistle live inside the front hatch.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The essentials - the 4 Ps:
PFD
Phone
Paddle
Poles

Ain't going anywhere without those. Everything else except bait and food is in those big plastic tubs.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I used to paddle a lot,*

And plan on getting back into it when I move back to the coast. The one thing that is easily forgotten but should always be on board is a GOOD FIRST AID KIT. Don't want anything to go wrong, but need to be able to handle it if it does.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Yakhunter said:


> I like to carry as little extra crap as possible. I plan the trip the night before and pack only what I plan on using which usually changes from one trip to the next.


What about an impulse trip. What do ya do then?


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Fishman said:


> What about an impulse trip. What do ya do then?


Even on an impulse trip I know my quarry. Winter is easy;

1. PFD
2. Wet or dry suit
3. Phone
4. Shades & hat
5. water
6. Rods and rigs.
7. Camera
8. Can't forget the pimped out adventure yak. (A sand Hobie Adventure rigged with fish finder, pliers are always attached via lanyard, a couple of ram tube holders rigged up to act as out riggers, Home made fishin crate, stringer on a heavy snap for quick release in case of sharks or law enforcement  , and a 360 degree light.

Rods and rigs are ready to go. I just pick the rods and Plano box that are appropriate for the given day.

For the summer time, replace #2 with a pack of cigs perhaps.

Also, I might on occasion replace the crate with a cooler.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

when i no im going in the ocean, right past the breakers to sit and bottom fish or just play around i always throw my fins and mask and a weight belt in the front hatch just incase it gets a little warm or i drop something over board


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> when i no im going in the ocean, right past the breakers to sit and bottom fish or just play around i always throw my fins and mask and a weight belt in the front hatch just incase it gets a little warm or i drop something over board


I will be doing some of that too. I got a spear gun a few months ago.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

First Aid Kit

Emergency Horns

Whistle

Anchor

Bait Bucket

Fish Net

Bottle to Eliminate (Don't Fall Standing Up)

Things I did not see mentioned


----------

